# A D&D Edition... into a SINGLE picture... (?)



## Jimlock

If you had to describe your thoughts/critique/feelings on a D&D edition through a single picture... what would that picture be?

Text on the image is forbidden! ANY sort of text! ...



Personally: ....

*1st Edition*







*2nd Edition*






*3.x Edition*






*4th edition*


----------



## Asmor

Ibtl


----------



## Bedrockgames

Asmor said:


> Ibtl




At least he seemed to be critical of each edition. But I have a feeling you are correct.


----------



## AeroDm

Bedrockgames said:


> At least he seemed to be critical of each edition. But I have a feeling you are correct.



We must be seeing different pictures because I see a nuanced analysis of each edition likely to foster a robust dialogue in areas not yet trodden.


----------



## Bullgrit

> At least he seemed to be critical of each edition.




1st Edition = a trudge in a frigid, thin air environment, looking up at someone else’s butt?

2nd Edition =  a three-year-old’s tool for creating refrigerator art, and ruining living room walls?

3.x Edition = a medieval battlefield ruled by an intense child with a headache?

4th edition = an electronic torture device forcing screams of agony?

Bullgrit


----------



## Pentius

1st edition = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2nd edition = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3rd edition = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4th edition =


----------



## amerigoV

I have not thought about other editions, but I feel the old 1e PHB cover represents 1e perfectly


----------



## Raven Crowking

1e:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2e:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3e:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4e:


----------



## ShinHakkaider

Jimlock said:


> If you had to describe your thoughts/critique/feelings on a D&D edition through a single picture... what would that picture be?
> 
> Text on the image is forbidden! ANY sort of text! ...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally: ....
> 
> *1st Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.x Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4th edition*




1E - an uphill slog through terrain that might flat out kill you, but glorious once you reached the top. 

2E - So many options and flavors! 

3E - So many moving pieces and tactical options that it was easy to be overhelmed by them all. 

4E - Fewer Options but gets right to the heart of the matter. Kill things with superpowers and take their stuff. (AAAAAAGGGGRRRRRROOOOOOO!!!!!)


----------



## Keldryn

This should be fun... 

OD&D:






B/X D&D:






AD&D:






AD&D 2nd Edition:






D&D 3rd Edition:









D&D 4th Edition:


----------



## Dice4Hire

Well, a more clever edition war thread than normal I guess.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Keldryn

On a more serious note...

For me, this captures the spirit of Dungeons & Dragons across all editions:


----------



## Tuft

*First Edition:*






*Second Edition:* 






*Third Edition:*






*Fourth Edition:*


----------



## Ulrick

Whoops... Double Post... see page 2.


----------



## Ulrick

*OD&D/AD&D*







*AD&D 2nd Edition*







*D&D 3rd Edition*







*D&D 4th Edition*







*D&D 5th Edition?*





sorry for the large pic sizes.


----------



## Hussar

I've always been partial to car/bike analogies:

AD&D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Full of sound and fury, but missing some stuff that we might want nowadays.

2e AD&D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful ride, but, you gotta take it back to the shop every other week.

3e D&D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetness and light.  German designed.  Runs like a dream.  Until it doesn't, then look out.

4e D&D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty toy, harder than hell on gas.


----------



## DragonLancer

1st edition:





2nd edition:





3.X edition:





4th edition:





and

Pathfinder:


----------



## Diamond Cross

To normal people:







Our reactions to normal people:


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

OD&D





1E AD&D





2E AD&D





3E





4E





Analyze that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*1e*






*2e*




*3.xe*





4e


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man in the Funny Hat said:


> Analyze that.




I did, and that's pretty funny.


----------



## pawsplay

AD&D





AD&D 2e





3.0





3.5 





4e


----------



## Stormonu

OD&d






1st Edition 






2nd Edition






3rd Edition






4th Edition






Though it probably be more telling to post game screenshots how things have changed


----------



## Pentius

I keep thinking there is an edition war being fought here, but the medium makes it hard to be sure who is on what side, or even what's being said.


----------



## DragonLancer

Pentius said:


> I keep thinking there is an edition war being fought here, but the medium makes it hard to be sure who is on what side, or even what's being said.




If there is, at least it's an interesting polite one.


----------



## billd91

Pentius said:


> I keep thinking there is an edition war being fought here, but the medium makes it hard to be sure who is on what side, or even what's being said.




Saying what you feel about an edition, whether in words or pictures or whether positive or negative, does not make an edition war.


----------



## amerigoV

Just an odd occurance - I hit the button to take me to the first unread post. It was short, and the adds at the bottom where showing. One was for d20Pro, and the other was Frogger. I was trying to figure how what editions those represented before realizing they were adds 

4e: (but see explaination below - because it is not "its videogamey" comment)





In WOW, there are an number of ways you can get into the game. For me, I played on two "levels" during my time of addiction. One is how I played for the first six months - just going along, doing quests, an occassional 5-man, and the character build was "organic" - just whatever power seemed interesting. Lets call that "Casual". My last 6 months was as a Raider. I had to optimize the build, keep gear up, get gold, know the fights, execute my role in fights.

Pre-4e D&D feels like like Casual to me. You could optimize if you want, but you really did not have to and still have fun. As a group, you set "how serious" you wanted the game to be.

4e felt more like a WOW Raiding to me. 4e did a great job optimizing the game on both sides of the screen. GMs have great tools to make balanced encounters and know how to use the monsters (soldier, artillery, etc). As a player, I feel like I had to (1) optimize my PC, (2) know my role, (3) execute that role and (4) everyone else has to do (1)-(3) in order to enjoy the game

I have enjoyed both approaches, but my current group is Causal (certainly NOT Raiders).


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

So you're saying that 4e is like WoW.  This is an original and poignant criticism.  Thank you for taking the time to come up with such a stunning analogy.


----------



## pawsplay

Pentius said:


> I keep thinking there is an edition war being fought here, but the medium makes it hard to be sure who is on what side, or even what's being said.




What usually causes edition wars is people attacking people. Since this thread is about conveying a subjective, personal experience through a picture, the focus is on the side of communication that generally improves how people get along: understanding each other.


----------



## amerigoV

MeepoTheMighty said:


> So you're saying that 4e is like WoW.  This is an original and poignant criticism.  Thank you for taking the time to come up with such a stunning analogy.




Try reading it again. Its not a criticism. Lots of poeple like Raiding in Wow. Lots of people like 4e. Its clearly an enjoyed playstyle.  I have enjoy 4e when I have played it with like-minded people, just my current group does not align well with what 4e does well.


----------



## Jimlock

amerigoV said:


> Just an odd occurance - I hit the button to take me to the first unread post. It was short, and the adds at the bottom where showing. One was for d20Pro, and the other was Frogger. I was trying to figure how what editions those represented before realizing they were adds
> 
> 4e: (but see explaination below - because it is not "its videogamey" comment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In WOW, there are an number of ways you can get into the game. For me, I played on two "levels" during my time of addiction. One is how I played for the first six months - just going along, doing quests, an occassional 5-man, and the character build was "organic" - just whatever power seemed interesting. Lets call that "Casual". My last 6 months was as a Raider. I had to optimize the build, keep gear up, get gold, know the fights, execute my role in fights.
> 
> Pre-4e D&D feels like like Casual to me. You could optimize if you want, but you really did not have to and still have fun. As a group, you set "how serious" you wanted the game to be.
> 
> 4e felt more like a WOW Raiding to me. 4e did a great job optimizing the game on both sides of the screen. GMs have great tools to make balanced encounters and know how to use the monsters (soldier, artillery, etc). As a player, I feel like I had to (1) optimize my PC, (2) know my role, (3) execute that role and (4) everyone else has to do (1)-(3) in order to enjoy the game
> 
> I have enjoyed both approaches, but my current group is Causal (certainly NOT Raiders).





*Dude... Which part of the OP's NO TEXT did you not understand???

In fact.. did you read the OP... at all??*


----------



## Nebten

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> So you're saying that 4e is like WoW. This is an original and poignant criticism. Thank you for taking the time to come up with such a stunning analogy.






Jimlock said:


> *Dude... Which part of the OP's NO TEXT did you not understand???*
> 
> *In fact.. did you read the OP... at all??*




Almost made it through 3 pages . . .


----------



## Jimlock

*again:

In this thread only pictures are allowed!

One picture for each edition! Its really really simple!

Don't turn this thread into an "edition war"

for any questions, read the original post!

Thank you in advance!*


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

This thread was an edition war from the beginning.  A picture is worth a thousand words, afterall, and posting "hurr, 4e = hello kitty" as a picture instead of as text doesn't make it any less of an attack.


----------



## Jimlock

MeepoTheMighty said:


> This thread was an edition war from the beginning.  A picture is worth a thousand words, afterall, and posting "hurr, 4e = hello kitty" as a picture instead of as text doesn't make it any less of an attack.




No, this thread is not an "edition war". If you feel like it is, don't participate.

It's very simple really.


----------



## Aberzanzorax

MeepoTheMighty said:


> This thread was an edition war from the beginning. A picture is worth a thousand words, afterall, and posting "hurr, 4e = hello kitty" as a picture instead of as text doesn't make it any less of an attack.




The only one I see edition warring here is you, sir.


As far as the WoW post, it broke the rules of the thread, but wasn't edition warring...it was edition comparing. It was saying that 4e is more strategic, while earlier editions are more relaxed. If that's edition warring, then you have a very broad definition of edition warring.

And, yes, it IS possible for comparisons to be made between WoW and all editions of the game without people saying 4e=wow or 4e=videogame.

Don't let the inclusion of WoW become an automatic hotbutton to which you must vociferously attack any poster using WoW to compare, contrast, or complain even.

As always, context matters....


But, I'll not derail this thread again. If anyone would like to respond to me, or to continue the line of discussion, let's fork the thread and allow the OP's rule of "pictures only" to stand.


----------



## Siberys

1e:






2e:






3e:






4e:






Alternatively; these are the sorts of thoughts that jump into my head when I think of the games;

EDIT: Removed. These were mostly reactions to previous posts and didn't add anything, really. At least the maps were _halfway_ clever. Sorry.


----------



## amerigoV

Jimlock said:


> *Dude... Which part of the OP's NO TEXT did you not understand???
> 
> In fact.. did you read the OP... at all??*




All editions:


----------



## Jimlock

The ppl that are out there...


----------



## bargle0

Jimlock said:


> *again:
> 
> In this thread only pictures are allowed!
> 
> One picture for each edition! Its really really simple!
> 
> Don't turn this thread into an "edition war"
> 
> for any questions, read the original post!
> 
> Thank you in advance!*




This thread is clearly a place for people with an agenda to post insulting pictures about editions they don't like. Obviously you have an agenda by posting a picture that evokes the thoroughly debunked "videogamey" criticism of 4e. However, most people are smart enough to see through your veil of denial.

Have your picture thread, and post whatever you want. However, let's call a spatula a spatula: this is an edition war thread.


----------



## Jimlock

bargle0 said:


> This thread is clearly a place for people with an agenda to post insulting pictures about editions they don't like. Obviously you have an agenda by posting a picture that evokes the thoroughly debunked "videogamey" criticism of 4e. However, most people are smart enough to see through your veil of denial.
> 
> Have your picture thread, and post whatever you want. However, let's call a spatula a spatula: this is an edition war thread.




Obviously you do not understand what an edition war is...


----------



## Filcher

BE (not so much CMI)






AD&D





2nd





3.x




(Edit: ignore the text beneath the sword collection. I was really just looking for an image with a ton of exotic weapons.)


4e


----------



## Darwinism

1E





AD&D





3.X





4E





Pathfinder


----------



## Redbadge

OD&D:






AD&D:






3e:






4e:







Disclaimer: The important thing is that they are all Jordan.


----------



## Aberzanzorax

Rather than threadcrapping and derailing this thread with discussion on whether this is an edition war (or what constitutes an edition war), I forked this thread to here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...what-constitutes-edition-war.html#post5591173


----------



## bargle0

Jimlock said:


> Obviously you do not understand what an edition war is...




Let me put in terms you might understand.

Your edition of D&D:






My edition of D&D:


----------



## Jimlock

Redbadge said:


> AD&D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: The important thing is that they are all Jordan.





Nice! only objection i have is that the AD&D-Jordan wasn't playing for the "Wizards" yet...


----------



## Redbadge

Jimlock said:


> Nice! only objection i have is that the AD&D-Jordan wasn't playing for the "Wizards" yet...




True.

I knew I wanted to use a Jordan from each phase of his career, and AD&D was the system I preferred the least (still D&D mind you), so...
Keep in mind that the man could still drop 40 at this point of his career, so it's not much of an indictment, if any.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Redbadge said:


> True.
> 
> I knew I wanted to use a Jordan from each phase of his career, and AD&D was the system I preferred the least (still D&D mind you), so...
> Keep in mind that the man could still drop 40 at this point of his career, so it's not much of an indictment, if any.




I think Michael Jordan prefers GURPS.


----------



## Filcher

bargle0 said:


> Let me put in terms you might understand.
> 
> Your edition of D&D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My edition of D&D:




* MY edition of D&D trumps all ya'll! *


----------



## NewJeffCT

OK, here we go...

1E D&D:





2E D&D:





3E D&D:





4E D&D:


----------



## LostSoul

Let me try...

OD&D:





AD&D:





3E:





4E:
Working on it...


----------



## diaglo

i don't play 4e
3e
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17628&d=1187738832
2e
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17629&d=1187738832
1e
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29853&d=1228619466
OD&D(1974)
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31820&d=1236718143


----------



## Hussar

Redbadge said:


> True.
> 
> I knew I wanted to use a Jordan from each phase of his career, and AD&D was the system I preferred the least (still D&D mind you), so...
> Keep in mind that the man could still drop 40 at this point of his career, so it's not much of an indictment, if any.




Funny enough, I took your pics in a totally different way.  In the first one, you have Jordan standing, looking very intensely at what's in front of him.  By 4e, we have a back shot, pulled back away from his face - a more birds eye view of the action.

Each pic kinda evolves from that front view of Jordan planning to the 4e bird's eye view shot.  This is an interpretation of the editions I can get behind.


----------



## Redbadge

Hussar said:


> Funny enough, I took your pics in a totally different way. In the first one, you have Jordan standing, looking very intensely at what's in front of him. By 4e, we have a back shot, pulled back away from his face - a more birds eye view of the action.
> 
> Each pic kinda evolves from that front view of Jordan planning to the 4e bird's eye view shot. This is an interpretation of the editions I can get behind.




Once again I knew what I wanted with the 4th edition picture: a picture of Jordan hitting the shot over Byron Russel to end the '98 finals that sealed his 6th championship and encapsulated his career. I found many angles of the shot, but this one just said 4e the most to me, pretty much for the same reasons you identified.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler

1974 - 1976





1977 - 1979





1981 - 1983





1984 - 1990





1991 - 1995





1996 - 1999





2000 - 2002





2003 - 2007





2008 - 2010





2011 -





Each one of these pictures is awesome in their own way.


----------



## WheresMyD20

OD&D / AD&D 1e


----------



## Filcher




----------



## Jimlock

ok... 

here's another....


1st





2nd





3rd





4th


----------



## pawsplay

MeepoTheMighty said:


> This thread was an edition war from the beginning.  A picture is worth a thousand words, afterall, and posting "hurr, 4e = hello kitty" as a picture instead of as text doesn't make it any less of an attack.




That's right, baby. And my avatar is Chococat. Do the math. Now turn around... slowly....


----------



## Hussar

Filcher - I like the way you are going with that.  Can't xp you currently.  Gonna take another stab at it.

Basic/Expert D&D







AD&D






2e D&D 






3e D&D (I would include 3.5 in here too)






4e D&D (although I haven't played enough to really have an iconic image in my head to be honest)


----------



## Jimlock

1st




2nd




3rd




4th


----------



## Relique du Madde

*1e*





*2e*





*3.xe*





*4e*


----------



## Hussar

Jimlock said:


> 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th




Dude, I was with you up to this point, but, how is this not edition warring?

Sigh.


----------



## Asmor

Actually kind of glad I was wrong and this thread didn't get locked. Some good stuff and, yeah, some of it may seem inflammatory, but the prohibition against explanation mutes it nicely.

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## jonesy

--sorry, hosted images gutted, and I don't feel like searching for them again--


----------



## billd91

One view of it:

1st





2nd





3rd





4th


----------



## billd91

And another view of it:

1st





2nd





3rd





4th


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bild91 -
Not all your movie posters displayed.  However Conan AND The X-Men (Fist Class) as 1e, Willow as 2e, and Power pack as 4e are pretty awesome.


----------



## Darwinism

Mmm, yes, very subtle and most definitely not a retarded attack


edit: 


Asmor said:


> Actually kind of glad I was wrong and this thread didn't get locked. Some good stuff and, yeah, some of it may seem inflammatory, but the prohibition against explanation mutes it nicely.




ahahahahahahahahaoh god wait was this serious? because you kinda lost it at the LOL 4E IS WOW meme


----------



## Jimlock

Hussar said:


> Dude, I was with you up to this point, but, how is this not edition warring?
> 
> Sigh.




just because you asked:

1-an infant crying, no experience whatsoever, first steps with lots of problems. A new life still.

2-the kid grows into adolescence, all hipped up and feeling cool about himself.
He's a rock star, a rebel, a writer a poet... but it's all mixed up in his head...
he does a lot of things at the same time without a real purpose. Too much pot if you ask me... Hardly as effective and a pioneer as he thinks he is.

3- The young man grows into maturity. The threat of inconsistency arms him to the bone. Experience has taught him to fight off "maybe" in almost every way possible. He is now sure of himself and with a purpose. Still he is a man now... and a serious one at that... not a kid any more, dreams are somehow put into labeled boxes.

4-The multitude of solutions and weapons have somehow proved their fault. He leaves all those "so many" weapons behind, and turns himself into one single weapon. A concrete solution he now is. His aim is almost perfect, yet he lacks the flexibility and  of former times...guerrilla warfare is less of an option...




EDIT: NOTHING is perfect!


----------



## billd91

Relique du Madde said:


> Bild91 -
> Not all your movie posters displayed.  However Conan AND The X-Men (Fist Class) as 1e, Willow as 2e, and Power pack as 4e are pretty awesome.




I think I have better links in there now.


----------



## Pentius

I am no longer confused about the edition war status of this thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darwinism said:


> .
> ahahahahahahahahaoh god wait was this serious? because you kinda lost it at the LOL 4E IS WOW meme




Since he was going for the evolution/history of the successful MMOs, he can't get away with putting D&DO there since it was a failure compared to WoW and Ever-quest.  The general consensus is that evolutionwise it goes muds --> Ultima Online --> Ever-quest ---> WOW.    Sure, there is your Asheron Calls, Neverwinter Nights, Final Fantasys, and DDO but people don't consider those to be along the main evolutionary paths of MMOS. 

Since I mentioned D&DO, let's go back to it.  If you want to add D&DO on that series, it would be considered a start up that released a 3.5 SGL book the DAY 4e was announced in terms of evolutionary history and not something akin to Pathfinder.


----------



## Jimlock

Sincerely, I started this thread strictly for fun.

I was really curious to see what images ppl relate to each edition.

Despite the "critique/bashing" that is IMHO inevitable in some of the examples,

because ppl have likes and dislikes... and it's only natural...

I now think that this is (perhaps) an easy way for ppl who haven't had any experience with a certain edition, to figure out some general aspects of the edition they know nothing about...

Personally, I sometimes tire of reading endless texts... Images can communicate information faster, and sometimes, they can be surprisingly more accurate and explicit than a pages long critique/break-down/review etc etc... etc...( I think!)


Then again... I might be wrong.... don't know........


----------



## Sonny

D&D: All editions plus Pathfinder


----------



## WheresMyD20

AD&D






D&D 3e






D&D 4e


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Before I go any further on this thread -



Diamond Cross said:


>



I am _so_ yoinking that picture! 

For those deeming this an edition war: Seems a fairly amusing one, if so, and a lot of the posts are taking jabs at _all_ editions.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Asmor

Darwinism said:


> ahahahahahahahahaoh god wait was this serious? because you kinda lost it at the LOL 4E IS WOW meme




I like 4e, and I like WoW. 4e's my favorite version of D&D, and WoW's my favorite MMO.

In case you missed it, everything I posted was a point in the evolution of MMOs.

In the future, perhaps you should be less condescending and actually consider what is there rather than leaping to assumptions.


----------



## Jimlock

1e





2e




3




4e


----------



## Asmor

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## King Nate

*Mod Edit:* Images Removed.

We have a pretty strict "no politics" rule here, so these were highly inappropriate for these boards.  ~Umbran


----------



## Asmor

Protip: To get the most enjoyment out of this thread, ignore everything except for the pictures. Don't read anything. No, not even this. Stop. Now. Go look at pictures, and post some of your own.

EDIT: And most importantly, don't *respond* to any pictures. If you like a set, give the poster an XP.


----------



## howandwhy99

OD&D





AD&D





AD&D + Unearthed Arcana





2E





3.0





3.5





4E


----------



## TheAuldGrump

I think that _this_ post will settle things pretty definitively:




OD&D by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




AD&D 1e by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Basic D&D by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




AD&D 2e by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




3e by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




3.5 by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




4e by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Pathfinder by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr

TheAuldGrump


----------



## Darwinism

WheresMyD20 said:


> D&D 3e




You forgot the part where you only actually get to use anything more than the lowest board if you're a caster.

Also bravo at another clumsy edition warring attempt


----------



## Gentlegamer

*Mod Edit*: Images removed

As noted elsewhere, EN World has a "no politics" rule.  So, let's leave the real-world political references out of this thread, please. ~Umbran


----------



## Pentius

Jimlock said:


> Sincerely, I started this thread strictly for fun.
> 
> I was really curious to see what images ppl relate to each edition.
> 
> Despite the "critique/bashing" that is IMHO inevitable in some of the examples,
> 
> because ppl have likes and dislikes... and it's only natural...
> 
> I now think that this is (perhaps) an easy way for ppl who haven't had any experience with a certain edition, to figure out some general aspects of the edition they know nothing about...
> 
> Personally, I sometimes tire of reading endless texts... Images can communicate information faster, and sometimes, they can be surprisingly more accurate and explicit than a pages long critique/break-down/review etc etc... etc...( I think!)
> 
> 
> Then again... I might be wrong.... don't know........



As amusing as I find this thread, it would be a terrible way for a newcomer to learn anything.  A selection of pictures with no accompanying text posted by a range of people who have differing opinions and biases is about the most confusing way to learn about a new topic I could possibly think of.


----------



## Ettin

1E:






2E:






3E:






Pathfinder:






4E:


----------



## Umbran

Ladies and Gentlemen,

*That you're posting images does not mean the board rules do not apply.  Please don't use pictures with real-world political relevance.*

I will also note - it is not "edition warring" to have a negative personal opinion about a game, and state it.  Nor is it edition warring to compare and contrast various games.  This is a discussion board, and these are reasonable discussion topics.

Edition warring is not in what you say, but in how you go about saying it.  If you proselytize your preference too strongly, or insult people by way of what game they are playing, then you are apt to get into trouble.  

And, finally, if you think a post or the thread is breaking the rules, report it, and walk away from the thread, please.  Do not hover about discussing how edition warring the thread is.  If you really don't like the thread, go read something else.  We have a few hundred here for your amusement, surely one of them would do better for you.

Thanks for your time and attention.


----------



## billd91

Pentius said:


> As amusing as I find this thread, it would be a terrible way for a newcomer to learn anything.  A selection of pictures with no accompanying text posted by a range of people who have differing opinions and biases is about the most confusing way to learn about a new topic I could possibly think of.




I admit, it doesn't quite have the clarity that prose does. An interesting exercise in impression, though.


----------



## WheresMyD20

Darwinism said:


> You forgot the part where you only actually get to use anything more than the lowest board if you're a caster.
> 
> Also bravo at another clumsy edition warring attempt




Easy there with the accusations.  No need to cry "edition warring" or get insulted.  I see you missed the point.

Chess, 3D chess, and checkers are all good games.  The first is a classic.  The second adds lots of complexity.  The third is played on the same board as the others, but many of the key rules are different (the sacred cows have been slaughtered).

You seem to assume that I think 3D chess is somehow better than both chess and checkers.  I don't.  For me, 3D chess adds a lot of complexity to the classic that doesn't add anything and actually seriously detracts from my enjoyment of the game.  Of course, others might like it and that's fine.

Which one of the three games is a matter of personal preference.  None of the three are a "wrong" choice, and all three have their fans.

By the way, I'm not trying to insult 4e (or any other edition). Checkers is a quality game. It's not like I used a picture of Candyland or something like that.


----------



## Badwe

can't believe this well hasn't been tapped yet:


OD&D





BD&D





AD&D





2e





3.0





3.5/pathfinder





4e





4e essentials


----------



## apoptosis

None of these are meant pejoratively or negatively. But how I kind of view development,  drive, and my feel of the games

OD&D







AD&D






2E






3E






4E






PS. I suck at doing this.

Jimlock: 2E image was supposed to convey that it was the edition that left the maze and explored the world ie. campaign development. Apparently picture didn't quite come off that way. Sadly, I didn't even notice cow and barn in maze until just now.

Relique: yes it is a picture of the influenza virus. But i picked it because it has a core protein with lots of little molecular knobs ii'm a molecular biologist). It was supposed to represent 3E changed things and went to a basic core mechanic that could supplemented with lots of fiddly knobs for customization.


----------



## Redbadge

Since people seemed to like my Jordan ones so much, I thought I'd try again with another of my passions.

OD&D:





AD&D:





3e:





4e:


----------



## Darwinism

Image removed by moderator

See, it's just my opinion. You can't get offended because it's just an opinion.
Heh.

*Mod Note:*  This one loses on both the "keep it civil" and "this is a family site" grounds.  ~Umbran


----------



## Redbadge

Darwinism said:


> See, it's just my opinion. You can't get offended because it's just an opinion.
> Heh.




Ah crap... (ducks)


----------



## Raven Crowking

Darwinism said:


> Image removed by moderator
> 
> See, it's just my opinion. You can't get offended because it's just an opinion.
> Heh.




So, you're saying 4e isn't really D&D?  And you're saying its like Power Rangers?

Well, that might offend some people around here, but I'll let it slide....THIS TIME!  

*Mod note*: How about a little more judgement on quoting content, please?  ~Umbran

Sorry....I should have made sure that the images were out, instead of just hitting "quote"!

Thank you for removing the truly offensive picture -- the Power Ranger one! -- along with the rest!


----------



## Jimlock

Darwinism said:


> See, it's just my opinion. You can't get offended because it's just an opinion.
> Heh.




Permit to say that I'm willing to deal with anything... ANYTHING!!! ...except power rangers....!!!!


----------



## Umbran

*There's been a couple of cases of amazingly poor judgement in image choices here.  Somehow, folks have gotten the idea that with images, the rules don't apply.

So, let's be clear and simple - you post images that we need to remove, you get a vacation from the site, without further warning.  *


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Wow, an interesting thread turning into a trainwreck.  Must... look... away...


----------



## Hellzon

Dr.Videogames0014 said:


> is this 2nd or 3rd edition



In that vein:

AD&D 1E





AD&D 2E





D&D 3.x





D&D 4E


----------



## avin

I was having a lot of fun...


----------



## Jacob Marley

*OD&D*

Gygax





Arneson





*AD&D*

Gygax





*3rd Edition*

Cook





*4th Edition*

Heinsoo





Yeah, I know I am leaving a few of the other designers out, but... I wanted to capture the editions with one (or two in the case of OD&D) image. Edit: Please don't read anything into the different sizings of the images. That was just an unintentional blip.


----------



## Jimlock

ok... here's something to ease up your pain and suffering...

1e




2e




3e




4e


----------



## Jimlock

...and while googling for pics...

I bumped into this...

couldn't resist.. it was as if my mouse had a life of it's own....






Now... there should be a multilayered critique on D&D in there somewhere....



EDIT: It's Pamela's fault if this pic made it here...


----------



## JamesonCourage

1e:





2e:





3e:





PF:





4e:


----------



## angrylinuxgeek

1e





2e





3e





4e





PF


----------



## Badwe

disclaimer: i like all of these bands.

1e





2e





3e





4e





Pathfinder


----------



## BriarMonkey

Badwe said:


> disclaimer: i like all of these bands.
> 
> 4e




Not to derail the thread or such, but who are those guys?  Just on appearance alone I'd be interested in what they sound like.

/end derail


----------



## JamesonCourage

Anybody else get the feeling that there's one guy posting on like, four different new accounts, or is it just me?


----------



## Aberzanzorax

It's not just you...

and it's kinda pathetic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Badwe said:


> 4e




I call foul since everyone knows that Abney Park ISN'T even a DnD Derivative, they are a Heresy Derivative!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Ninja edit:  the 3e guy should really be holding a spiked chain.


----------



## Badwe

BriarMonkey said:


> Not to derail the thread or such, but who are those guys?  Just on appearance alone I'd be interested in what they sound like.
> 
> /end derail




they are Abney Park, a goth-turned-steampunk band formed in 2004 (ish) and releasing steampunk themed albums since 2008.  I don't necessarily think 4e is better able to do steampunk than other editions, it just so happens that steampunk has come into vogue around the same time as 4e.  It could be said that much as steampunk is an exageration of victorian aesthetics, 4e is as much an exageration of medieval europe.  Each in turn is more interested in evoking excitement from an impossible setting than staying true to the reality of the original material.  

I wonder if it's obvious that I predominantly play 4e  .


----------



## Badwe

Relique du Madde said:


> I call foul since everyone knows that Abney Park ISN'T even a DnD Derivative, they are a Heresy Derivative!




i was not aware of this product. i was already able to get my girlfriend to play D&D, but i bet she would be more open to this since she loves abney park and steampunk.


oops, this thread is quickly going off the rails for reasons completely unrelated to the guy who literally threadcrapped *shudder*


----------



## BriarMonkey

Badwe said:


> they are Abney Park, a goth-turned-steampunk band formed in 2004 (ish) and releasing steampunk themed albums since 2008. ...




Thank you kindly!  I'll have to give them a listen-to.

/end derail


----------



## Dark Mistress

Basic DnD





1E DnD





2E DnD





3E DnD





4E DnD





Pathfinder


----------



## Darwinism

Dark Mistress said:


> 4E DnD




Such biting and original wit!


----------



## Dark Mistress

I was using pic's of cosplay, if you notice the 3e one was of a Everquest image. My point was, we are all playing pretend, pretending to be someone we are not, pretending to live in another world and pretending to go on epic adventures. That's the whole point of DnD regardless of edition or other RPG's and that was my point.


----------



## Elf Witch

Aberzanzorax said:


> It's not just you...
> 
> and it's kinda pathetic.




It is obvious he takes his oath as a sacred defender of his edition seriously.


----------



## Asmor

Dark Mistress said:


> I was using pic's of cosplay, if you notice the 3e one was of a Everquest image. My point was, we are all playing pretend, pretending to be someone we are not, pretending to live in another world and pretending to go on epic adventures. That's the whole point of DnD regardless of edition or other RPG's and that was my point.




Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Darwinism

Dark Mistress said:


> I was using pic's of cosplay, if you notice the 3e one was of a Everquest image. My point was, we are all playing pretend, pretending to be someone we are not, pretending to live in another world and pretending to go on epic adventures. That's the whole point of DnD regardless of edition or other RPG's and that was my point.




It would be much easier to believe you if you didn't purposefully equate 4E to WoW when there are literally thousands of other images that would pop up on GIS first. But, nope, you fall back on the standard 4E = WoW thing.

But that was a nice try


----------



## Redbadge

Dark Mistress said:


> I was using pic's of cosplay, if you notice the 3e one was of a Everquest image. My point was, we are all playing pretend, pretending to be someone we are not, pretending to live in another world and pretending to go on epic adventures. That's the whole point of DnD regardless of edition or other RPG's and that was my point.




I had to look it up because I didn't understand what the problem was. If anyone else lives under a rock like me, those are WoW cosplayers.

FWIW, I didn't see anything wrong with your post, though since many people keep comparing 4e to that game, I should probably try it out (though I don't really like video games as much as I used to, and I would be reluctant to put out a monthly subscription for something I would only use occasionally).

Edit: I missed the last couple of posts after the one I replied to, so I guess it would have been obvious by the time they got to mine, if they didn't know already.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

In more or less reverse chronological order:

4e:






3e:





2e:





Basic:





1e:





0e:


----------



## DoctorNick

WoW is a fine video game and comparisons to it would probably be favorable if it wasn't for people intoning "4e is like DiabloWoW!" in order to dismiss it for the past 4 years.


----------



## Dark Mistress

Yeah i am remembering again why I so rarely post on ENworld anymore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

1e





2e





3e





4e





Disclaimer:  All these images are from different anime series.  So that isn't what I'm describing.


----------



## Ettin

1E





2E:





3E/Pathfinder:





4E:


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Dark Mistress said:


> I was using pic's of cosplay, if you notice the 3e one was of a Everquest image. My point was, we are all playing pretend, pretending to be someone we are not, pretending to live in another world and pretending to go on epic adventures. That's the whole point of DnD regardless of edition or other RPG's and that was my point.



I will point out, in turn, that it looks like _they are all having fun._

Also kinda the point, eh? 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Klaus

1e:





2e:





3e:





4e:


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

@MacMathan 


> MacMathan:  Where is the pic for 2e from?



I believe they're made by someone at Shapeways, a design-and-print shop for 3d-objects.

The d4 is about as close to a real caltrop as a d4 can get.


----------



## Asmor

Theo R Cwithin said:


> The d4 is about as close to a real caltrop as a d4 can get.




Actually...


----------



## Asmor

[sblock=How NOT to interpret the dice]I know that we're not supposed to explain these, but I do want to mention that my interpretations are not based on the pictures themselves (i.e. color, quantity, etc is irrelevant), I just picked what was convenient, and nor is the relative size of the dice (i.e. one die having more sides than another has no bearing on my interpretation). Please consider the dice on the merits of their physical and cultural properties.

Although, I suppose by explaining this much, I've lost a lot of the purity of the concept I was going for. :/ C'est la vie.[/sblock]

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## Elf Witch

Dark Mistress said:


> Yeah i am remembering again why I so rarely post on ENworld anymore.




It is one of the reasons I take a break every now and then.


----------



## WheresMyD20

A different perspective on the "evolution" theme: Things don't necessarily get better with each iteration...


Star Wars/Chewbacca (OD&D)






The Empire Strikes Back/Yoda (AD&D)






Return of the Jedi/Wickett (D&D 3e)






The Phantom Menace/Jar-Jar (D&D 4e)


----------



## Nymrohd

Wow, Jar Jar Binks . . . that's a low blow


----------



## TheAuldGrump

WheresMyD20 said:


> A different perspective on the "evolution" theme: Things don't necessarily get better with each iteration...
> 
> 
> Star Wars/Chewbacca (OD&D)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Empire Strikes Back/Yoda (AD&D)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return of the Jedi/Wickett (D&D 3e)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Phantom Menace/Jar-Jar (D&D 4e)



Does this mean that 2e was The Star Wars Holiday Special?

The Auld Grump


----------



## JamesonCourage

TheAuldGrump said:


> Does this mean that 2e was The Star Wars Holiday Special?
> 
> The Auld Grump




I got through so much of it before my friend / roommate / player turned it off because of a certain song in the cantina. It pushed him over the edge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nymrohd said:


> Wow, Jar Jar Binks . . . that's a low blow




And the ewok wasn't?


----------



## catastrophic

Aberzanzorax said:


> It's not just you...
> and it's kinda pathetic.



There are other forums on the web you know.

Sometimes they come and say 'hi'.


----------



## WheresMyD20

TheAuldGrump said:


> Does this mean that 2e was The Star Wars Holiday Special?
> 
> The Auld Grump




No, 2e was the Special Edition.  It's basically the same as the original with a few unnecessary changes.

As for the Holiday Special - We haven't had an edition that bad.  At least not yet.  It would have to be a real atrocity of an edition to be the "Holiday Special" of D&D.


----------



## FoxWander

WheresMyD20 said:


> As for the Holiday Special - We haven't had an edition that bad.  At least not yet.  It would have to be a real atrocity of an edition to be the "Holiday Special" of D&D.




Maybe its the Skills and Powers 2E stuff. Not because it was so bad, but because so many people want to forget it exists.


----------



## Jimlock

*Thread police*









*THOSE LAST POSTS SMELL KINDA ROTTEN........

KEEP IT LOW PEOPLE......................................!*


----------



## steeldragons

*This could be done a hundred different ways...*

[How are you guys embedding the images into the message block?] 

You'll have to see/click below for mine.

--SD


----------



## steeldragons

Basic





Cartoon e





1e








2e





3e











4e





Thanks Jimlock, worked like a charm...I always think things are more complicated than they need to be. haha.

--SD


----------



## steeldragons

> Klaus:
> That second "3e" picture is actually a female dwarf.




Ya know, I thought it was! But it kept coming up in the google search for halflings...so I figured with the dreadlock/braided looking hair, it might work. 

But thanks for verifying.
--SD


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

steeldragons said:


> Ya know, I thought it was! But it kept coming up in the google search for halflings...so I figured with the dreadlock/braided looking hair, it might work.
> 
> But thanks for verifying.
> --SD




Female dwarves have beards, therefore I declare that picture to be a halfling!
(Edition Wars are nothing compared to Beard Wars!)


----------



## Hussar

Keeping on with the PC races theme:

Basic/Expert D&D






AD&D (1 and 2e)






3e






4e






Pathfinder:


----------



## rkwoodard

*coke*

Hi,


Shouldn't someone more clever than I, post pictures of Coke, New Coke, Classic Coke, and somesuch?

I don't know where to find the pics, and can't figure out which soda would go with which edition.   

RK


----------



## Jimlock

rkwoodard said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Shouldn't someone more clever than I, post pictures of Coke, New Coke, Classic Coke, and somesuch?
> 
> I don't know where to find the pics, and can't figure out which soda would go with which edition.
> 
> RK




hmmm... let's see.


1e




(that's actually the first coke bottle ever...)

2e





3e




PF




4e


----------



## billd91

Hussar said:


> Keeping on with the PC races theme:
> 
> I'd post one for Pathfinder, but, I can't find a single image of all or even a bunch of the iconics.  They're all one offs that I could find.




I found an edited version of the one from the PF core rules.


----------



## FoxWander

Hussar said:


> I'd post one for Pathfinder, but, I can't find a single image of all or even a bunch of the iconics.  They're all one offs that I could find.




Here's one I put together for a campaign website of mine...


Pathfinder


----------



## steeldragons

Link's invalid. Try again? I'd be interested in seeing it.

Edit: Cool thanks! Nice job.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

FoxWander said:


> Pathfinder




See, the female dwarf here clearly has a beard.


----------



## haakon1

Also failed at editing.   Sigh . . .


----------



## haakon1

Can figure out how to post images/my URL's ain't working.  Anyhow:

1e = Diplomacy

2e = Risk

3e = Axis & Allies

4e = Stratego


----------



## Relique du Madde

billd91 said:


> I found an edited version of the one from the PF core rules.




Halfings are such prudes!  Although, I have to admit, the dwarf, elf, and half orc look so WoW!  lol


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Hussar said:


> Keeping on with the PC races theme:
> AD&D (1 and 2e)




Apparently half-orcs practice neck-stretching like certain Asian tribes.


----------



## hagor

I couldn't find how to paste pictures in the text, but attachments seem to work...


Hagor

*** disclaimer *** I haven't played any version of D&D prior to AD&D (2nd edition) or 4th edition, but I included some pictures for completeness.


----------



## Imaro

For me....

OD&D...





BECMI...





AD&D 1e...






2e...





3.0/3.5...





Pathfinder...





4e...


----------



## Badwe

there should be a metagame to this thread where you guess what edition(s) the person plays based on their images


----------



## Imaro

[MENTION=6674931]Jimlock[/MENTION]... actually I play in a 4e game right now... but I run a Pathfinder game.


----------



## Imaro

[MENTION=18280]Raven Crowking[/MENTION]...






No edition equates to this in my mind... it would be like equating an edition with, oh, I don't know... something like a Jerry Lewis movie... oh... wait...hmm... I see.


----------



## Doug McCrae

I'm a big fan of the Adam West Batman. He's perfectly cast as the super-straight (perhaps even wooden) man battling an army of super-camp villains.

I also very much like 1939 'weird avenger of the night' pulp Batman, 50s Silver Age Batman AKA Smiling Batman, 70s Neal Adams gothic Batman, The Dark Knight and The Goddamn Batman (a wonderful self-parody).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Touhou Hijack said:


> 0e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tome of Battle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathfinder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4e:






I don't know...  let me think...


0e:





1e:





2e:





3e:





Tome of Battle:





Pathfinder:





4e:






Isn't it funny how switching some pictures can be inflammatory? 

Just pointing out an obvious attempt at a edition war.  BAD Touhou Hijack !


----------



## Ettin

My opinion expressed in the clearest terms possible:

1E:





2E:





3E/Pathfinder:





4E:






Call edition war on _that._


----------



## Relique du Madde

Touhou Hijack, my images were actually pretty damning to all editions (save for the Modon post, that one was just charting the evolution of everyone's favorite mechanized planar race).  In fact some of the most damning meanings are actually behind the most innocuous seeming of the images I choose.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

D&D edition war troll:

all editions:


----------



## howandwhy99

Another one from me...

OD&D





AD&D





2E 






3E





4E





Pathfinder


----------



## Lanefan

I don't have the technical know-how, nor do I have suitable images, but I'm amazed nobody's hit this one yet:

1e = DOS
2e = Windows
3e = Linux
4e = Mac

What's scary is the more I think about it, the better that analogy works for me!

Lan-"DOS was always my favourite because I could make it do what I want rather than having to do what it wants"-efan


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Relique du Madde said:


> Touhou Hijack, my images were actually pretty damning to all editions (save for the Modon post, that one was just charting the evolution of everyone's favorite mechanized planar race).  In fact some of the most damning meanings are actually behind the most innocuous seeming of the images I choose.



_Most_ of the posts have been trying for the funny rather than trying to start a flame war.

Trolls on both sides are being shouted down, though I will admit that some are wittier than others. (While some are only half-witty.) Seems the 4e trolls are busier this time around, or maybe just rolling badly on their Sneak rolls. It also seems like a lot of low post counts are chiming in. But don't worry, thick headed, moss covered, 3.X trolls will come lumbering down from the hills soon enough. (Then go back up, they forgot their clubs.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Badwe

TheAuldGrump said:


> _Most_ of the posts have been trying for the funny rather than trying to start a flame war.
> 
> Trolls on both sides are being shouted down, though I will admit that some are wittier than others. (While some are only half-witty.) Seems the 4e trolls are busier this time around, or maybe just rolling badly on their Sneak rolls. It also seems like a lot of low post counts are chiming in. But don't worry, thick headed, moss covered, 3.X trolls will come lumbering down from the hills soon enough. (Then go back up, they forgot their clubs.)
> 
> The Auld Grump




it's frustrating because i like 3.x, pathfinder, and 4e, so I don't want to counter with a series of images that puts down 3.x/PF.  Meanwhile, someone actually took someone else's mock of 3.x and reversed the images as if that constitutes a damning argument.  Oh well, back to reasonable attempts to sum in images:

OD&D





1e





2e





3e





PF





4e





Essentials





only someone with their finger on the pulse of magic rules/development over the years will fully understand the differences highlighted.


----------



## Ettin

Badwe said:


> 3e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only someone with their finger on the pulse of magic rules/development over the years will fully understand the differences highlighted.




I see what you're saying.

Pathfinder is 3.X, only *evil!*


----------



## Hussar

TheAuldGrump said:


> _Most_ of the posts have been trying for the funny rather than trying to start a flame war.
> 
> Trolls on both sides are being shouted down, though I will admit that some are wittier than others. (While some are only half-witty.) Seems the 4e trolls are busier this time around, or maybe just rolling badly on their Sneak rolls. It also seems like a lot of low post counts are chiming in. But don't worry, thick headed, moss covered, 3.X trolls will come lumbering down from the hills soon enough. (Then go back up, they forgot their clubs.)
> 
> The Auld Grump




With that for inspiration - Trolls throughout the game.

Basic/Expert D&D







1e






2e






3e






4e






Pathfinder Troll


----------



## WheresMyD20

TheAuldGrump said:


> It also seems like a lot of low post counts are chiming in.




It seems like the ones with the lowest post counts are the ones shouting the loudest about "edition warring". 

What's really odd is that several of these low post counts seem to stop posting only to have another low post count show up with the exact same criticisms.  Things like "X class is underpowered in Y edition".  Hmmmm......


----------



## Hussar

Heh, one thing about it, the poor troll put on some pounds over the years.    Then again, looking at the early pics, he bloody well needed a bit.


----------



## WheresMyD20

rkwoodard said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Shouldn't someone more clever than I, post pictures of Coke, New Coke, Classic Coke, and somesuch?
> 
> I don't know where to find the pics, and can't figure out which soda would go with which edition.
> 
> RK




There's another post that has a list of cokes for each edition, but I thought I'd add this one since it seemed appropriate:

Hackmaster





(BTW - just so this doesn't get misinterpreted, I'm playing on the fact that Hackmaster tends to have artwork that's an over-the-top bloody parody of classic D&D.  I'm not hating on Hackmaster )


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Hussar said:


> With that for inspiration - Trolls throughout the game.
> 
> Basic/Expert D&D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathfinder Troll



Damn you! I just spent the last while doing the same thing! 




Troll 0 by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Troll 1 by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Troll 2 by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Troll 3 by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Troll 4 by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Troll P by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr

I would like to dedicate this redundant post to all the Sock Puppets out there.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Relique du Madde

TheAuldGrump said:


> _Most_ of the posts have been trying for the funny rather than trying to start a flame war.
> 
> Trolls on both sides are being shouted down, though I will admit that some are wittier than others. (While some are only half-witty.) Seems the 4e trolls are busier this time around, or maybe just rolling badly on their Sneak rolls. It also seems like a lot of low post counts are chiming in. But don't worry, thick headed, moss covered, 3.X trolls will come lumbering down from the hills soon enough. (Then go back up, they forgot their clubs.)




I totally agree.  

Since explaining my own choices in detail would be against this thread's rules, my first post was "What I don't like about the system." My "anime" set was more of series of images laced with ambivalence and personal insights that led me to the conclusion that X series represents Y version of DnD. (Yes, comparing Lodos War to 2e is not truly positive in my eyes).  



Badwe said:


> it's frustrating because i like 3.x, pathfinder, and 4e, so I don't want to counter with a series of images that puts down 3.x/PF.  Meanwhile, someone actually took someone else's mock of 3.x and reversed the images as if that constitutes a damning argument.



That was me.   However that post was not about a damning argument.  Reducing either 3.x or 4e to "Jerry Luis" when the rest of the images are evocative of fantasy is a kin to saying that that system is a farce and not worthy of even being considered on the level of the other systems within its own genre.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

WheresMyD20 said:


> There's another post that has a list of cokes for each edition, but I thought I'd add this one since it seemed appropriate:
> 
> Hackmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW - just so this doesn't get misinterpreted, I'm playing on the fact that Hackmaster tends to have artwork that's an over-the-top bloody parody of classic D&D.  I'm not hating on Hackmaster )



Or maybe this?




*Hackmaster
+12!*

The Auld Grump


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hussar said:


> Heh, one thing about it, the poor troll put on some pounds over the years.    Then again, looking at the early pics, he bloody well needed a bit.




I never likes how trolls looked.  However, let me just say if 4e's trolls were not so "bulky" they would look perfect.  Now that I think they remind me of someone...






Just as long as David Bowie keeps his junk away from me.


----------



## WheresMyD20

Touhou Hijack said:


> If Occam's Razor makes you believe one person has cunningly made dozens of accounts to invade EN World specifically just to post in a single thread to accuse others of Edition Warring, rather then, for example, someone just linking this thread on other forums...
> 
> ...I'm not even sure what to say.




First, please re-read my post.  I'm not sure where it shows any interest in making accounts, forum linking, or any other method of _how _anything was done.  It only expressed the suspicious nature of the _exact same criticisms _appearing under multiple low post count users.

Secondly, regardless of how it was done, there's nothing about it that even remotely merits the adverb "cunningly".


----------



## WheresMyD20

TheAuldGrump said:


> Or maybe this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hackmaster
> +12!*
> 
> The Auld Grump




I thought that picture was supposed to go with the Book of Erotic Fantasy.


----------



## Ettin

WheresMyD20 said:


> I'm not sure where it shows any interest in making accounts, forum linking, or any other method of _how _anything was done.  It only expressed the suspicious nature of the _exact same criticisms _appearing under multiple low post count users.






> What's really odd is that several of these low post counts seem to stop  posting only to have another low post count show up with the exact same  criticisms.




What kind of post count do I need before I can say this is the dumbest thread derailment yet?


----------



## FoxWander

How about a bad movie theme...

OD&D





AD&D





2nd Edition





3rd Edition





4E






Edit: Forgot to add this- just because a movie is "bad" doesn't mean it's not awesome!


----------



## FoxWander

And how about a stab at a swords theme...


OD&D





AD&D





2nd Edition





3rd Edition





4E D&D


----------



## Jimlock

FoxWander, Thank you for stopping the derailment!!

(One Irelevant objection: Excalibur isn't really a bad movie! )

*MORE PICS PEOPLE!!!!! COME ON!!!*


----------



## Jimlock

Let's see how this works with helmets...

1e




2e




3e




4e


----------



## NiTessine

JamesonCourage said:


> Anybody else get the feeling that there's one guy posting on like, four different new accounts, or is it just me?




The truth is far worse - they're from a SomethingAwful thread that as far as I can tell is dedicated to mocking and trolling game forums and blogs. They've been at it for some 40,000 posts now, and just keep getting classier.


----------



## bouncyhead

An exercise in the bleeding obvious...

1e






2e






3e






Pathfinder






4e


----------



## 1Mac

Yay, the thread is back on track!

I've little experience with 1st or 2nd eds., so these are based on ill-formed impressions.

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## FoxWander

Jimlock said:


> FoxWander, Thank you for stopping the derailment!!
> 
> (One Irelevant objection: Excalibur isn't really a bad movie! )
> 
> *MORE PICS PEOPLE!!!!! COME ON!!!*




Excalibur is a great flick! This scene in particular is one of my favorites.


----------



## the Jester

0e:






1e:






2e:






3e:






4e:


----------



## Jimlock

and now, the thieve's/rogue's turn.

1e








2e




3e




4e


----------



## Stormonu

Ponder this

1e








2e





3e








3.5E





Pathfinder








4e





Essentials


----------



## Puggins

BECMI





AD&D





2e





3e





PF





4e


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Sorry, Storm.

You are completely incorrect.

*All* versions of D&D are Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

EDIT:

To add, just to make it clear the direction from which I'm coming:


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Sorry, Storm.
> 
> You are completely incorrect.
> 
> *All* versions of D&D are Monty Python and the Holy Grail.



Except for the ones that are The Princess Bride. 

[INSERT QUOTE OF CHOICE]

The Auld Grump, who did indeed have fun storming the castle.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

bouncyhead said:


> An exercise in the bleeding obvious...
> 
> 1e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4e



Does that make 3.5 the Holiday Special? 






(Sorry, I couldn't resist. Though unlike the Star Wars Holiday Special the Black Adder Christmas was actually _good._ )

The Auld Grump


----------



## Relique du Madde

TheAuldGrump said:


> Except for the ones that are The Princess Bride.




Inconceivable!  The Princess Bride should be a campaign setting (Assuming it's not Blue Rose).


----------



## WheresMyD20

Another stab at a Star Wars theme (this time not evolution related)


OD&D/Obi-Wan




Han: "Where did you dig up that old fossil?"
Luke: "OD&D is a great edition!"


Holmes Basic/Luke (A New Hope)




"You've taken your first step into a larger world."


B/X D&D/Luke (The Empire Strikes Back)




"OD&D has taught you well."


BECMI D&D/Luke (Return of the Jedi)




"Your skills are complete. Indeed you _are _powerful."


AD&D 1e/Yoda (Original Trilogy)




"When 900 years old you reach, look as good you will not."


AD&D 2e/Yoda (Prequel Trilogy)




"Always in motion is the future."


D&D 3e/Death Star I




Admiral Motti: "This edition is now the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it."
Darth Vader: "Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed."


D&D 3.5e/Death Star II




"Now witness the firepower of this _fully-armed_ and _operational _edition!"


D&D 4e/Anakin




"I have a new edition. One that is far younger and more powerful."


D&D 5e/Darth Vader (assuming it's 4e-based and heavily computerized, as many suspect)




"He's more machine now than man."


OGL-Based D&D Clones/Jedi Ghosts  (Pathfinder, Castles & Crusades, etc.)




"If you strike me down, I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine."


----------



## steeldragons

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheAuldGrump*
> 
> 
> _Except for the ones that are The Princess Bride. _






Relique du Madde said:


> Inconceivable!  The Princess Bride should be a campaign setting (Assuming it's not Blue Rose).




I'd be all for it. As long as I can get a decent MLT. Mutton, lettuce and tomato. You know, the kind where the mutton's nice and lean...



--SD


----------



## Bluenose

Let's see if I can do this.

0e





1e





2e





3e








Pathfinder





4e





Oriental Adventures





Edit: No love for Al Qadim? Of course there is!


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Sad - your 3E castle isn't coming through, Bluenose.


----------



## Bluenose

How about now?


----------



## the Jester

Bluenose said:


> How about now?




I can see it, anyhow!


----------



## Olli

The Star Wars one is pure AWESOMNESS


----------



## JamesonCourage

(I tried grabbing a unit representative of the player in each picture... not making any judgments, as I happen to be a fan of the series since the first game)

1e:





2e:





3e:





4e (I hope this doesn't get me in trouble):


----------



## Jimlock

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## Impeesa

OD&D:





1E:





2E:





3E:





4E:





I kid, I kid! I just love running jokes.


----------



## Nymrohd

I had that castle!


----------



## Pentius

Hilariously enough, when I was little, I had the set shown for 1e, and used to use it make monsters lairs for all the creatures I found in this baby:


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Bluenose said:


> Let's see if I can do this.
> 
> 0e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oriental Adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No love for Al Qadim? Of course there is!




Adding one for a style of play:
Sandbox.






The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Ettin said:


> My opinion expressed in the clearest terms possible:
> 
> 1E:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2E:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3E/Pathfinder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4E:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call edition war on _that._



I know that these are supposed to just be pictures, but.... 

Spycraft 2
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV9Y0Qy0U20]Spycraft[/ame]

Will an odd relic of the Cold War do?

The Auld Grump


----------



## Relique du Madde

*1e*





*2e*





*3e*





*4e*


----------



## Pentius

1e: 





2e:





3e:





4e:


----------



## Jimlock

1e




2e




3e




4e


----------



## Tuft

*1 E:*








*2 E:*








*3.5 E:*








*4 E:*


----------



## Relique du Madde

[MENTION=60045]Tuft[/MENTION] 2e and 3e aren't showing.


----------



## Tuft

Relique du Madde said:


> [MENTION=60045]Tuft[/MENTION] 2e and 3e aren't showing.




Ok, switched for some other images of the same subjects.


----------



## Orius

JamesonCourage's first pic in post 110 made me think he was going in a different direction than the robot/mecha theme he took.  So I'll explore that one:

OD&D:






1e:





2e:





3e:





4e:





I admit there may be some edition prejudices here.... 

Also, I'm suprised [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] hasn't repped post #94 yet.


----------



## TheAuldGrump

Tuft said:


> *1 E:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 E:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.5 E:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4 E:*



4e. No, Not WotC's 4e, That One Someone Tried About Seven Years Ago.




Anyone remember either GEOS or the bootleg 4e I am talking about?

The Auld Grump


----------



## Jimlock

*Ohhh come ooooon guys, this thread can't be dead yet!!!!*


----------



## howandwhy99

Just for Jimlock


----------



## Hussar

Another monster that has survived the ages - and changed it's look considerably.

The Basilisk:

Basic D&D






Advanced D&D (First Edition)





2nd Edition AD&D






3rd Edition D&D






4th Edition D&D






Again, dude gained a bunch of weight through the ages.


----------



## Jimlock

1e




2e




3e


>



4e


----------



## Traveller From Afar

Hussar said:


> Again, dude gained a bunch of weight through the ages.



Happens to the best of us! Great thread btw.


----------



## Jimlock

> Relique du Madde: Using a mouse trap to catch an eliphant? lol




Can you?


----------



## blargney the second

*OD&D*





*1e*





*2e*





*3e*





*4e*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jimlock said:


> Can you?




Yeah.  You just need to make the mouse trap really bug or the elephant really small.


----------



## Pentius

1e:





2e: (Didn't have a pic I liked, sorry)

3e:





4e:


----------



## blargney the second

*1e*





*2e*





*3e*





*4e*


----------



## Jimlock

> Relique du Madde: 1e is a bat. 2e is two trapped bears that were shot. 3e flying alien bugs and 4e are two knights doing grandma unfriendl...







blargney the second said:


> *1e*




1-A bat? No

That's King-Panther sitting upon his invisible throne! (The shot is taken from down bellow, close to his feet so as to make him look all the more fearsome...)
For reasons unknown, the panther's tail resembles to the head of those insect-like aliens on District-9 (!!!). 








blargney the second said:


> *2e*




2-Those Bears are not dead!! They were trapped but they escaped!
This is why they are dancing and sharing this high-five, in order to celebrate their freedom!
As for the blood on their fur, I assume that after tending their leg-wounds...
...they had to clean their hands somehow before the high-five. ....It's obvious!








blargney the second said:


> *3e*




3-Evil black chicken wings!!!








blargney the second said:


> *4e*




4-That's not 4th edition!! That's the fifth edition being pulled on one side by 4th e fans, and on the other by pre-4e fans!


----------



## blargney the second

*OD&D*





*1e*





*BECMI*





*2e*





*3e*





*4e*


----------



## Puggins

Another one, for the Mixed Martial Arts fans among us.

BECMI




1e




2e




3e




4e


----------



## Remathilis

First Edition





Second Edition





Third Edition





Fourth Edition


----------



## Jimlock

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## Pheonix0114

Pre- 2e






2e 






3.x






4e


----------



## Hussar

Hey, game 3 and game 4 there, what are those games?  They look pretty cool.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Game 3: Temple of Elemental Evil, by Troika

Game 4: Dragon Age, by Bioware


----------



## billd91

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Game 4: Dragon Age, by Bioware




Must be Dragon Age 2. The UI is a bit different from Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## jonesy

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Game 3: Temple of Elemental Evil, by Troika



Which is excellent if you go to the Circle of Eight and patch it up.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

billd91 said:


> Must be Dragon Age 2. The UI is a bit different from Dragon Age: Origins.




Yeah - you're probably right.  I haven't played that one yet; though it could be DA:O with the hotbar extended (which, apparently, a lot of people didn't know you could do).



jonesy said:


> Which is excellent if you go to the Circle of Eight and patch it up.




Heck yeah!  The Co8's done some excellent work; though in their latest version, they've still got some incorrect crafting information and a lot of the MW armors don't have the right ACPs.  I had to go in and fix it all by hand.


----------



## ThirdWizard

patryn of elvenshae said:


> yeah - you're probably right.  I haven't played that one yet; though it could be da with the hotbar extended (which, apparently, a lot of people didn't know you could do).




You can extend the hotbar??!? How do you extend the hotbar??!?


----------



## Pheonix0114

Yes, it is Dragon Age: Origins (Actually Awakening the expansion) with the hotbar extended....not sure how to do it though.


----------



## Jack Daniel

D&D (Gygax/Arneson/Holmes versions):






D&D (Moldvay/Cook/Marsh version):





D&D (Mentzer/Allston/Denning versions):





AD&D 1st edition:





AD&D 2nd edition:





{A}D&D 3rd edition(s):





{A}D&D 4th edition:


----------



## ThirdWizard

Is it Rigel because it was a money grab or because it is the comedy relief?


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

See?  I told ya! 



Pheonix0114 said:


> Yes, it is Dragon Age: Origins (Actually Awakening the expansion) with the hotbar extended....not sure how to do it though.






ThirdWizard said:


> You can extend the hotbar??!? How do you extend the hotbar??!?




There's a little handle on the end of the hotbar.  Just drag it to the right.


----------



## ThirdWizard

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> There's a little handle on the end of the hotbar.  Just drag it to the right.




So very simplistic...


----------



## Orius

Pheonix0114 said:


> 2e




I was thinking the same thing except it would have been something like this:

OD&D: Zork or Wizardry or something like that.

1e: Pool of Radiance.

2e: Still Baldur's Gate (or BG2), but a screenshot with Minsc in the party.  Boo is very disappointed in you.

3e: Neverwinter Nights.

4e: Is there a 4e game?  Would have used that.


----------



## Pheonix0114

There is a hack-and-slash but with DA:O I was showing that you can still customize and have fun, but have very defined powers.


----------



## Agamon

Orius said:


> 4e: Is there a 4e game?  Would have used that.




Yes, the unfortunate Daggerdale XBL game (might be on PSN and PC, too, dunno).  My advice, play Torchlight and wait for Diablo 3 (and Torchlight 2), instead.


----------



## WheresMyD20

Pheonix0114 said:


> Pre- 2e




Wouldn't the old SSI Pool of Radiance game be a better representation of 1e?


----------



## Orius

So Daggerdale is the 4e equivalent of the Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance games then?  In that case, it probably doesn't rank with the real classics.


----------



## Iron Sky

Orius said:


> So Daggerdale is the 4e equivalent of the Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance games then?  In that case, it probably doesn't rank with the real classics.




Daggerdale is to 4e what the first Dungeons and Dragons movie is to Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Asmor

The terribleness of Daggerdale is something I think we can all agree on.


----------



## Ulrick

*The White Boxed Set 1974*






*The Holmes Edition 1979*






*Advanced Dungeons & Dragons*






*Basic/Expert/Masters/Companion/Immortal D&D*






*Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Second Edition*






*Dungeons & Dragons 3.0*






*Dungeons & Dragons 3.5*






*Pathfinder*






*Dungeons & Dragons 4.0 *






*The Old School Renaissance*


----------



## Jimlock

Nope, this thread ain't dead yet...

1e




2e




3e




4e


----------



## Jimlock

I.... NEED more (my) Pics (fix)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuRoi

For Serenity fans (not sure if this was done yet)

1e
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2e




3e




4e






Just to be very clear - River is the most bad a$$ YET most unstable character on the show. When 3e works it's like the pic, when it doesn't, your curled up in a fetal position sobbing and waiting for Simon to tranq you. And no, I'm not sure what the heck Inara is firing in that bow, but I'm not sure what the heck 4e PCs are doing either : )


----------



## Relique du Madde

*1e*





*2e*





*3e*






*4e*


----------



## Jimlock

Ok... I know this thread is dead, but i just wanted to add this...


1st e





2nd e





3rd





4th e


----------



## Jeffrie

No, this thread isn't dead, but i'll have to find my picks in the 'morrow.

I think i have an idea.


----------



## Jimlock

Necro resurrection!

1e





2e





3e





4e


----------



## joeandsteve

1e
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/6b/Ron_Swanson.jpg/220px-Ron_Swanson.jpg

2e
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1f/Tom_Haverford.jpg/220px-Tom_Haverford.jpg

3e
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/2c/Leslie_Knope.jpg

4e
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/4/47/Andy_Dwyer.jpg/220px-Andy_Dwyer.jpg

And yes, 4e is my favorite addition   Andy just wants to have fun and doesn't let reality get in the way.


----------



## Pilgrim

*Basic D&D:*





*AD&D:
*




*
AD&D 2E:
*




*
D&D 3.x:
*



*

D&D 4E*:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> jghjf
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2011
> Posts: 29
> Novice (Lvl 1)



Reported


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Kevin2moon
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2011
> Posts: 4
> Novice (Lvl 1)



Reported


----------

